# Beginning workshop/woodshed construction



## Ralph Muhs

20 holes drilled to bedrock, 175 bags of 80 pound concrete, twelve 8 x 8 oak timbers cut from downed trees and milled on site, and I am just beginning. This will be 25 x 33 ft, two stories high, and except for concrete, windows, and roofing, built from trees growing on my property. I estimate I can build it for about $5000. Most of the lumber was milled here two years ago. All of it was from trees blown down three years ago in the big derecho, or from dead or dying trees, or from lightning struck trees. There will be a porch 8 x 25 ft, a woodshed 6 x 25 ft, and a first floor workshop 16 x 25 ft. The second story will have added workshop/storage 25 x 23 ft, and a man cave room 10 ft x 25 ft. It is located about 15 ft from my house. The house that some of you saw in another thread sits on 21 acres, on the edge of a huge cliff, on a mountain top, in West Virginia. I am in the middle of a forest. Nothing outside my windows except deer, woodpeckers, raccoons, coyotes, an occasional bear, and some other wildlife. No houses nearby, no lights, nothing but the brilliant night stars. This is what this crazy old fart does in retirement. 

Ok

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Kevin

Thread moved to classroom as requested. Gonna be a great thread I bet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Looking forward to seeing this go up and dreaming of having one like it some day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Not crazy at all, this is what I dream about.


----------



## Kevin

Yes I forgot to mention Ralph lives in paradise. I would brave the winters nearly to live in a place like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Kevin said:


> Yes I forgot to mention Ralph lives in paradise. I would brave the winters nearly to live in a place like that.


Retired people from the expensive, high taxes Northeast move here. Sometimes the locals are bewildered and a bit resentful. 
To quote one of them, Kevin, "this here ain't no damed paradise". But one of them gave me the supreme compliment. "You ain't like them other damed Yankees, you act like us".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Ralph, I think I speak for a lot of guys here when I say we are living vicariously through you! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

I agree Tony. As I have mentioned my wife and I spent 3 weeks honeymooning in WV in an area exactly as he describes, 2 weeks in the same cabin on a mountaintop with no neighbors. His neighbors can say what they want but Ralph does indeed live in a paradise. It's a gorgeous part of the country and I love the people. Not a single one of them treated us rudely or like outsiders. But of course we only met like 3 people in 2 weeks while at the cabin and one of them ended up there only because he had gotten lost looking for a different mountaintop to visit one of his long lost cousins. No kidding. 

GPS was not on phones yet and what GPS devices there were, were not so accurate back then. But when we did go into town a few times they all treated us very well. It was not a tourist town so we were always meeting locals. They could tell we were not from there (we had all our teeth lol) and were interested. We had a lot of fun and we have talked about taking a vacation in that same cabin. It is owned and was built by one of our friends that lives in MD.


----------



## Tony

I have family in Tennessee outside of Chattanooga and when I was in High School I spent the month of July there. Was much the same, breathtaking countryside, friendly people. If for some reason I couldn't live in Texas anymore that's probably where I'd go. Tony


----------



## Kevin

Yep, used to be I hated not living on the coast since I grew up on one and lived on one or another most of my life, but now I really long to live in the mountains near a lake.


----------



## Tony

I love the water, my ideal situation is a beach house to be at until the weather turns bad then go to my lake house! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Going to my son's beach house in Connecticut in September to build another building. Then back to WV in October to work on my workshop. October and November are the best months in the mountains. Then in January and February I will be in Jamaica supervising renovation on another oceanside house. 


Tony said:


> I love the water, my ideal situation is a beach house to be at until the weather turns bad then go to my lake house! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

I want to be Ralph Muhs when I grow up.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

LoMaking progress.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Ralph Muhs

First floor walls about ready for ceiling joists and deck. Porch in front where lumber is piled, small room to right of porch, workshop 16 x 25, woodshed 5 x 25, hallway along side of woodshed with access to woodshed. Second floor will have the man cave above porch and one large room about 25 x 25. So far I have spent about $900 on concrete, concrete tubes, rebar, and a new air compressor. I will have to buy some osb flooring for second floor and roof decking. Everything else either came off my saw mill or I have already, including windows. But it will be put on hold for a week as I must go to Connecticut and be a beach bum for a week with my grandchildren!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I am loving this thread!
The only way it could be better is if it were at my house. I really need to get my chainsaw mill mounted and into action.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I am loving this thread!
> The only way it could be better is if it were at my house. I really need to get my chainsaw mill mounted and into action.


Chainsaw mill? Might be a difficult and time consuming way to saw lumber. If a sawmill is in your plans, and if you don't want to spend a lot of money, and if highly accurate milling is not necessary, I can put you in contact with the guy who made my mill. Anyway, thanks for your interest in my project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I see firing strips around the perimeter of the building, board and batten for the outer skin?


----------



## Kevin

Ralph it's looking great. I am curious about your lower floor plan. I think I see where the stairwell will go and door for storage beneath the stairs but not sure.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I see firing strips



Furring. Sorry Henry has turned me into an a$$hole.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Furring. Sorry Henry has turned me into an a$$hole.


Funny Kevin, I speelt it three wayz and dint like any uf em.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Board and batten for sure. I already have hemlock boards cut. 8 inches wide and up to 20 ft long. I have designated two possible locations for the stairway! After I get ceiling joists on, I will see how much lumber remains. Then I will frame the roof. Depending on which design, I will then locate the stairway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Yes, furring strips, and yes board and batten. I have a big pile of hemlock siding boards, all 8" wide. I left two possible places for the stairway! Depending on how much limber I have, the roof will be either a 12/12 pitch like my house or a standard barn type. Roof design determines the final location of the steps to allow for head room. 
Why has nobody asked why I used concrete pylons instead of a "normal" foundation?


----------



## Kevin

Ralph Muhs said:


> Why has nobody asked why I used concrete pylons instead of a "normal" foundation?



I didn't ask because that's what I do when I build also. I have a auger for my skidsteer with an extension and I drill piers to bedrock (in my case down to pink clay).


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Solid rock is only about 2 ft from the surface here. Getting a concrete truck to this location would have been a nightmare. I could do this alone, or with my grandson, one at a time, and we could easily do four per day. And this was never to be a garage or a building where a concrete floor was needed. Lumber is free!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aurora North

Ralph Muhs said:


> And this was never to be a garage or a building where a concrete floor was needed. Lumber is free!



And maybe even more importantly... Your feet, knees, back with thank you. I stand on a concrete floor all day at the cabinet shop. Even with the rubber matts at the work tables by the end of the day my feet are beat. Can't wait to see the next update. It's moving a long well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ralph Muhs said:


> Why has nobody asked why I used concrete pylons instead of a "normal" foundation?



I lived in West Virginia for a couple of years, (Elkins) I almost asked why you didn't make the pylons taller to clear the snow


----------



## Ralph Muhs

NYWoodturner said:


> I lived in West Virginia for a couple of years, (Elkins) I almost asked why you didn't make the pylons taller to clear the snow


Then you know about Lewisburg. But to your question, the corner closest to the ground is about two feet high. The opposite corner is around five feet If the snow gets two feet deep, I will fire up the wood stove and spend my time in the warm workshop, or in my house by the wood burning fireplace. Hopefully, we will be snowed in for a long time! Or, maybe we will be in Jamaica!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Making progress. Slowly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's really looking cool. Tons of labor in that and so worth it. I have done only a couple of buildings like that but boy was it fun hard work. Looking really good Ralph and I am enjoying watching it all come together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Coming along great! Kind of looks like a 2nd story or large attic, or something in mind with the stairwell in the middle (if that's what it is). Chuck


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Had to buy osb and long rafters

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

Looks like you've done this once or twice... Looks like a fantastic shop Ralph.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh man it's coming along very nice! So fun to watch.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Trying to get it so it will shed water before going to the beach in Connecticut to build another building for my son. September on the beach! Planning to post pictures of the beach house as well as the construction there. Then back to West Virginia in October. There is no place on earth more beautiful than the mountains of West Virginia in the fall. Then it is on to Jamaica after Christmas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Whew! Hard work! But it will shed water until I return in October.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung

Ralph, that is shaping up real nicely! Going to be a really nice space when you're done with it!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

The only problem I can see with it is that it isn't in my back yard! Wow!!!!!!!!!! That is going to be a GREAT work space!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Thank you Danny. I looked at your web site and found it inspiring. It is my hope to stop building big things like houses and workshops and such and spend time on small things like your creations. Age is making this necessary. But, I still have to finish my workshop and build yet another building on the beach in Connecticut. Last week we got the foundation in and I begin construction this week. Here I have to build to suit FEMA, EPA, extreme restrictions imposed by Old Lyme zoning, and frantic neighbors. People really are different here. Everyone is stressed.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I do enjoy your large builds too! Your a talented man Ralph.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ralph Muhs said:


> People really are different here. Everyone is stressed.



Welcome to the North East Ralph

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS

It's a feeling that will follow you down past Richmond! Starts to mellow out down south of there. It's the only thing I don't like about Northern Va. Lots of stressed out people here too! Projects are looking nice Ralph!


----------



## Ralph Muhs

More pictures of construction of the man cave on the beach in Old Lyme Ct. FEMA, EPA, and Old Lyme compliant! Built to withstand hurricane force wind and waves! The locals and the tourists are bewildered.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

No hurricane clips on the rafters? Or is that for a rainy day job?


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Hurricane straps installed on one side. More tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Two more pictures of the Connecticut man cave
This building is 18 ft x 38 ft, constructed to meet FEMA standards. This means the walls are to be "breakaway walls". The floor must not be attached to the foundation allowing both the walls and floor to wash away during the next hurricane! There are numerous other requirements. I believe I have met all requirements so far. When completed, it will make a great workshop, or something. 

O

po

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I love to see pics of builds like this in progress, cool stuff for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Workshop ready to use. Haven't completed wiring it or insulating it, but a wood stove is burning and I can use it until I can afford to do more. 

O

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Sidecar

Neat build Ralph !!! Head'n down the same path soon.......been milling up lumber for a while now.....hoping to start once the weather turns crappy....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

When the weather turns crappy? Do it before then sp you can use it when the weather is crappy


Sidecar said:


> Neat build Ralph !!! Head'n down the same path soon.......been milling up lumber for a while now.....hoping to start once the weather turns crappy....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great looking shop in a beautiful setting! I love how you left all the tree's around it, even though some are very close to the building, but it sure does look nice and will provide shade when it gets hot. Awesome build Ralph, I very much enjoyed it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

One tree is a problem. I plan on cutting it next year. It is a white oak, very nice log, but rather small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar

Ralph Muhs said:


> When the weather turns crappy? Do it before then sp you can use it when the weather is crappy


I always do things........well it just always seem to work out that way...


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Pictures of wood stove and beginning stairway construction in new shop. New I phone! Will see if this works.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Walnut stair treads in workshop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice wide stairs, and pretty too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Connecticut man cave finished this spring. Building anything on the shoreline, in the Northeast, certainly is a challenge. They make it so expensive because of all the regulations. But it is finished and turned out quite nice. In the future, when all the inspectors are gone, we plan to make the inside a post and beam look. The rafters are 4 X 8 white pine sawed on my West Virginia mill. We may use white pine or hemlock lumber on the inside.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Building a turning, carving, whittling room upstairs in my West Virginia workshop. But I ran out of lumber! No problem! I have several large hemlock trees that are almost dead. So, back to the woods for some logging. Then milling. Then air drying. Then plaining. Then finishing. The boards you see are white pine from a large tree cut a year ago. Anyway, this is useable as it is

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just have found this thread. Very nice work. @Ralph Muhs, what part of West Virginia are you in? I'm right next door in the mountains of Virginia and there is no place more beautiful than in the mountains. I grew up here and lived in Myrtle Beach for a while during college (HATED IT). Came home and wouldn't trade it for anything. Love the beauty, the weather, everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Just have found this thread. Very nice work. @Ralph Muhs, what part of West Virginia are you in? I'm right next door in the mountains of Virginia and there is no place more beautiful than in the mountains. I grew up here and lived in Myrtle Beach for a while during college (HATED IT). Came home and wouldn't trade it for anything. Love the beauty, the weather, everything.


Lewisburg. “the Coolest Small Town in The US” in 2011. Southeast WV. Greenbrier County. 

I moved here in 2008 for the weather and the beauty of the mountains


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Just have found this thread. Very nice work. @Ralph Muhs, what part of West Virginia are you in? I'm right next door in the mountains of Virginia and there is no place more beautiful than in the mountains. I grew up here and lived in Myrtle Beach for a while during college (HATED IT). Came home and wouldn't trade it for anything. Love the beauty, the weather, everything.





Ralph Muhs said:


> Lewisburg. “the Coolest Small Town in The US” in 2011. Southeast WV. Greenbrier County.
> 
> I moved here in 2008 for the weather and the beauty of the mountains



You guys are about two hours away from each other....
Eric, I highly encourage you to meet Ralph. He is a very nice guy.....

Ralph, I don't know Eric, so beware, he may try to pilfer from your wood stash....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

ripjack13 said:


> You guys are about two hours away from each other....
> Eric, I highly encourage you to meet Ralph. He is a very nice guy.....
> 
> Ralph, I don't know Eric, so beware, he may try to pilfer from your wood stash....


@ripjack13 doesn’t know me, otherwise he wouldn’ say I am a nice guy. Nobody would have to steal from my stash. I try to give it away, but can’t!


----------



## CWS

Looks like you are back in the mountains Ralph. When would be a good time to visit? I would like to come down before weather gets to bad. I think It is about a 3 hour trip.
curt


----------



## Lou Currier

WOW  that is the ultimate man cave.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Ralph Muhs, after hunting season is over (my busy time) I may try to get up that way if possible. I'd love to see that craftsmanship in person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

CWS said:


> Looks like you are back in the mountains Ralph. When would be a good time to visit? I would like to come down before weather gets to bad. I think It is about a 3 hour trip.
> curt


I will be back in WV in late November or early December. This month I am already having lots of company. It would be a pleasure to chat with any and all woodbarter folks.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Ralph Muhs, after hunting season is over (my busy time) I may try to get up that way if possible. I'd love to see that craftsmanship in person.



Where are you in Virginia? Welcome here any time I am home.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wytheville. Where I77 and I81 come together. About 35 minutes south of Bluefield.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Covid 19 restrictions! Ok,can’t get away from my West Virginia mountain home, so I am forced to spend time in my workshop! Such suffering! 
So I made some long postponed doors. I may be the only guy in the universe who has doors made of ambrosia maple and black walnut. But it is what I have in abundance.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------

